# It's the big one Elizabeth! I'm coming to see you.



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

No I haven't been watching reruns of Sanford & Sons. I have a 40g fish tank and a 5g Betta tank and both are freaking out. Swimming erratically and acting strange (for fish). They say animals can sense an earthquake before they strike. I may wake up underwater tomorrow.

Well if the Big One does hit and you don't hear from me it was nice knowing all of you. I hope my beans, rice and ammo float in case we break off into the ocean like in those disaster movies.
@Denton told me "You need a bigger boat". Not sure how a line from Jaws pertains to earthquakes but it's Denton.

Here fishy fishy!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> No I haven't been watching reruns of Sanford & Sons. I have a 40g fish tank and a 5g Betta tank and both are freaking out. Swimming erratically and acting strange (for fish). They say animals can sense an earthquake before they strike. I may wake up underwater tomorrow.
> 
> Well if the Big One does hit and you don't hear from me it was nice knowing all of you. I hope my beans, rice and ammo float in case we break off into the ocean like in those disaster movies.
> 
> ...


Sas, you take care, now! We don't want anything bad happening to you.... Go find out if it's just your fish or if it's other animals as well.


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

May b the natives too, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well for your sake I hope it's in SF not LA just so I can think about all the lunatic fringe nut jobs I left behind.  We're put out from the Patomac tomorrow heading for NYC then Boston. Glad to be on the other side for a change. God Bless those in Texas I can only imagine the marina in Corpus Christi we left behind wow.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Sasquatch. I dont' think the big one is coming yet. Still there are 2 people in CA I pray for everyday. You and a lady I know and admire. I pray y'all make it out safely.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The way he texted it to me, I thought he was in danger of being attacked by the bigger of his fish. Mention fish and the Big One, I figure there's gonna be a lie about the one that got away.
So, @Sasquatch, did you spill a Monster drink in the tanks?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

No energy drink. Funny thing is all the dogs in the neighborhood are being unusually quiet.

I'm sure it's nothing. I was joking about it more than anything.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm sure it's nothing. I was joking about it more than anything.


Perhaps you forgot to feed the fish, same thing happens when I forget to feed the baby chicks...

*Rancher*


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

azrancher said:


> Perhaps you forgot to feed the fish, same thing happens when I forget to feed the baby chicks...
> 
> *Rancher*


They are well fed. I feed them baby chicks. Did I forget to mention they're piranha?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll bet they like mice too, I used to raise mice just to feed my snakes.

Stay safe Sas.

*Rancher*


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If SHTF in your area, just hop east on I-10 until you smell the hops. That will be me. Head south a mile or two and you are home brother.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> If SHTF in your area, just hop east on I-10 until you smell the hops. That will be me. Head south a mile or two and you are home brother.


Already got your place locked into my GPS. If we get hit with an EMP I have it memorized. I'll make it your way...hopefully sooner than later brotha!


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Already got your place locked into my GPS. If we get hit with an EMP I have it memorized. I'll make it your way...hopefully sooner than later brotha!


Boys night!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe Aunt Ester (Maxine Waters) is coming to see you. That would freak out any decent living creature. Rumor has it that she loves sasquatch.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

'That was some good stuff huh Squatch ...... here is the clip for those who are lost about the "big one". When ya get done with Sanford and son re-runs, catch some Barney Miller!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

George Bush or Donald Trump? At least your fish will survive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems California hasn't tried to one-up Texas, yet.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Seems California hasn't tried to one-up Texas, yet.


Ya know they hate Texas. Kinda breaks my heart. :vs_laugh:


----------

